# Standby for an important announcement--



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

As your reef project manager for Santa Rosa County in the BP Restore NRDA Phase III activity - (Bob Turpin for Escambia County, Okaloosa has a POC as well) the 5 County reefing projects that were bundled for approval are on the right desks for final signature. Major hurdles were cleared this the week and we are moving into the final phase before deployment.

PENSACOLA – The Department of Environmental Protection and Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission will host the Natural Resource Damage Assessment Trustees public meeting on Monday, Feb. 3 at the Pensacola Bay Center; 201 E. Gregory Street. An open house will begin at 6:00p.m. CST and the meeting presentation will begin at 6:30 p.m., followed by a public comment session. 

Full invite here: http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/FLDEP/bulletins/a200ef

Divers, Shop owners, Capt's please show up and be heard/counter any negative perception.

For Santa Rosa County Reefs - 
1 mile x 2 mile reef area
1 mile offshore
700+ reef modules
32 1/4x 1/4 mile reef clusters
--------------------------------
Snorkeling reefs increase from 30 to 90 individual reefs.
:thumbup: 
Bob


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Sounds great Bob. I'll see you there.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Brain - Wish that I could!! I'm on duty overseas (again). Back this time around 10 Feb// hence my reqest for folks to attend.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Bob, if you can, post it on Facebook too. I will try and round up some Navarre guys to attend. EVERY kayaker should be there!


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Where did you get those numbers? Looking at the proposed map all the reefs in the Santa Rosa dome are located offshore. Escambia and Okaloosa have several areas near the beach. Is there a different layout than what's shown here:
http://www.gulfspillrestoration.noaa.gov/wp-content/uploads/FL_Regional_Projects.pdf


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll try to make it....not sure of Logan's schedule due to the missed days at school this week. Baseball is about to crank into high gear!!!


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

that would be incredibly badass ima do my best to be there !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

anyone want to meet up and go as a group?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Realtor said:


> anyone want to meet up and go as a group?


Ive spread around the word on FB and there seem to be several yakkers going. My idea is to hit up McGuires for a beverage or two around 1600 or so then head over. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

HAG 90 10 said:


> Where did you get those numbers? Looking at the proposed map all the reefs in the Santa Rosa dome are located offshore. Escambia and Okaloosa have several areas near the beach. Is there a different layout than what's shown here:
> http://www.gulfspillrestoration.noaa.gov/wp-content/uploads/FL_Regional_Projects.pdf


"yes" .. The overall project map used in the map you linked to is incorrect. It is for reference only. The authoritative data for 5 county reefing projects is held and managed by the FWC Division of Marine Fisheries Management. It is administrating this portion -The 5 county Florida Artificial Reef Creation and Restoration approved project within the NRDA Phase III is $11,463,587. Santa Rosa's projects SR-26 and SR-27 make up the two vetted, submitted and permit pending areas for the county within that approved project. We should have valid permits to start deployment within the next month or so. The area I have shown off Navarre is the permit pending area for SR-27. The snorkeling reef expansion is permit pending SR-26 - to the East and West of the current snorkeling reef off Navarre Park.

The spoiler, there is a firewall between the county and the Trustees administering the NRDA Phase III projects. This public forum is where _*YOU*_ the public get to try and sway the *Trustees *directly, to set our project ahead of others for funding and deployment. Read the goals of the NRDA Phase III and plan your comments to align with the goals and terms for use of the money. I.e., look at the terms and align what you say in reference to those terms when commenting. 

The terms are below:


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Bob for the information. Reefs near shore in Santa Rosa will help with all species of fish and types of fishermen. Beach, boat, pier, kayak and divers can all benefit.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The meeting is tomorrow guys! Who is in and would anyone like to meet up an hour or two before hand for a little meet and greet?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang. I just saw this or I would be there right now. Hope it goes well. Please give us a report.
- Fisherdad1


----------

